# Terminal hamster and his brother need home - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call her on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Sex: Male
Age(s): 8 months old
Name(s): Marshmallow (white) and Haribo (Grey)
Reason for rehoming: Unwanted pets.
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We sometimes have various transport runs going so it doesn't hurt to ask.
Medical: We suspect Haribo has a tumor where him umbilical chord was due to the shape of him. When he arrived he looked like a normal hamster, but his stomach has become round indicating a tumor. Although only 8 months, he seems much older in appearance. We do not know how long he has left, but we want him to be in a loving home with his brother.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I had some hammies from you last year Anna (I had a different account back then) and they look exactly like the daddy and 1 of the baby hams I had 

If you know of anyone coming down Cambridgeshire way, or would let me arrange a courier from you then I would happily take these. They are gorgeous.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Oh my goodness, I had some hammies from you last year Anna (I had a different account back then) and they look exactly like the daddy and 1 of the baby hams I had
> 
> If you know of anyone coming down Cambridgeshire way, or would let me arrange a courier from you then I would happily take these. They are gorgeous.


Ah yes I remember  You took the trio right?

Sad news - these boys were due to go to a new home but Haribo passed away hours before he was due to start his new life. He went in his sleep, snuggled up to his brother. But Marshmallow has found a new home.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> Ah yes I remember  You took the trio right?
> 
> Sad news - these boys were due to go to a new home but Haribo passed away hours before he was due to start his new life. He went in his sleep, snuggled up to his brother. But Marshmallow has found a new home.


thats really sad RIP Haribo

so glad marshmellow got his new home though


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

AnnaT said:


> Ah yes I remember  You took the trio right?
> 
> Sad news - these boys were due to go to a new home but Haribo passed away hours before he was due to start his new life. He went in his sleep, snuggled up to his brother. But Marshmallow has found a new home.


Yep I took the trio, they are still cheeky little so and so's and love attention!

I'm so sorry to hear about Haribo. Sleep tight little hammy x x x

So glad Marshmallow has found a home, that's great news.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Poor Haribo and really poor Marshmallow....though glad he has a lovely new home. RIP Haribo. xx


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

poor little Haribo, thats so sad. least Marshmallow has a new home though


----------

